# NT/OT Big wildfire nearby



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

View from my backyard Thursday night





On Friday morning











Shopping in La Canada Friday











Friday night





Today








So far no homes lost, firefighters doing an excellent job keeping it out of residential areas
I used to ride up in these very hills in that last photo and it is terribly overgrown and dense with brush, tons of fuel...sad to see my trails getting burned up. 


Thank God there are NO Santa Ana winds, if this is going to burn these are the best circumstances.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Hmmmmm, we will certainly keep you in our prayers. Maybe hurricanes aren't so scarey after all!!
Hope God continues to protect you.

Ed


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

The smoke was flowing across the entire valley. I was driving to John Corradini's today and watched the sun rise over the smoke cloud. 
Having been through three big fires in the Santa Barbara area over the last year, I know (as do most Southern Californians) just how disconcerting and disruptive it is to have to watch/listen to the news all the time trying to follow the path/proximity of the fire while phoning all the relatives to say you're OK. 
Here's hoping this one gets out soon and safely for all involved so you can get back to painting some bashes silver, Vic. 
Chris


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I used to ride up in these very hills in that last photo and it is terribly overgrown and dense with brush, tons of fuel...Bingo! 

Hang in there Vic. Sorry to hear you're having to go through this. Luckily you don't actually live in those hills.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Luckily were not in any danger, were far enough away 1-2 miles and what wind there is blowing away frpm us but its really scary to look out your backyard and see this, but this is nothing compared to Chris's experience, we dont have any high winds pushing the fire or any hopscotching from neighborhood to neighborhood, its stayed primarily in the wilderness areas. but its grown tremendously compared to yesterday. 


View from Devils Gate Dam today, those buildings in front are the Jet Propulsion Labratory



The canyon behind the power pole where all that smoke is in the Gabriolino Creek, Brown Mountain and El Prieto trails, all burned as of today

 
There ar houses literally right at that smoke line, fire crews have done an outstanding job against fire in 20 foot high brush.











The white horizontal streeks on the ridge are homes, as are the structures on the left.





From my backyard tonight



This is burning right about where the White City on the Mt Lowe Railway was situated

There are now mandatory evacuations in parts of Altadena, La Canada, Flintridge, La Cresenta and Glendale, they say it will burn to Big Tujunga canyon to the west and all the way clear to Acton to the north and it could be in Eaton Canyon to the east by sometime tommorow.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Wind changed direction, this is today 

Whole place smells like a burnt cheesburger


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Vic, 

Hope this all ends soon. Stay safe.


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

Vic , 
all us Aussies know what this is like , stay alert and if it looks dicey ..get out ,its on our TV news continually 

Gordon.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

This fire really exploded yesterday, it started at 200 acres Friday, last night it was at 40K acres, as of this morning its now over 80K acres. 18 homes lost - mostly ranches and remote vacation cabins, burning in 3 directions, its already burned 20 miles to the north. It will be burning for at least another week. We may lose TV signal as the fire is getting dangerously close to Mount Wilson which has all the broadcasting antennas on top. 

We're fine, far enough from the base of the mountains but alot of folks are not.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok...Vic...everytime I turn on the news lately, this fire in your corner of the world is one of the top stories. Is LA in the process of burning down to the ground? (If I caught it right, the claim is 226 square miles actively ablaze, and the firefighters are sounding pretty beat). Is your pad still out of harms way...or are you in danger of getting some extreme high temperature landscaping done? How about other MLS members - any of you have homes near this conflagration?


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

WE are not in danger but certainly "near" the fire. Lots of smoke in general, and every morning need to blow ash off the cars. It wil go for a long while yet. Los Angeles is so spread out however, that even hundreds of Thousands of acres is not much-yet. LA is the largest Geographical size "urban area" and San Bernardino county( which is due east where the fire is basically) is the largest(geographical) county in the US. So, the Desert/forest that is burning is REALLY spread out. Current count is over 144,000 acres, more land than the entire city of Chicago. This is the largest fire in LA county history. 

Jonathan/EMW


----------

